# For Sale 1999 Toyota Land Cruiser



## DMTZ1003 (Dec 23, 2021)

For Sale 1999 Toyota Land Cruiser.

This was my daily driver and was meticulously maintained by a Toyota Master Technician. I handed it down to my kids for school but they now have small cars so this truck is not being utilized.

Would make a great fishing and Hinting vehicle.

-384K Miles
-Timing Belt done at 349K
-All Wheel Drive
-Center and Rear Locking differentials
-Rear Shocks and Springs are Old Man EMU
-BF Goodrich KO2 replaced at 356K Miles 
-Interior needs attention but othe wise a clean Rig
-Neoprene TRD Seat Covers
-Weathertech Floor mats front, rear and luggage
-Pioneer Bluetooth Stereo with OEM Sub-Amp in great working order
-Does have minor rust on front Windshield Frame and on the Back Hatch area.
-Pain faded in some areas from the scorching Texas Sun.


There isn't a place that I couldn't take this Land Cruiser, Beach, Desert, Mountains, Snow, Mud, its been through it all.
I can deliver within 300 miles of McAllen, Texas

Cell (956) 328-6139


----------

